# Rubber Mulch Reviews



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

I am very happy with the results of the rubber mulch earthtone that I picked up from Menards this past week. I was able to create a mailbox mulch bed and place a ring around the tree. So far rubber mulch has met my expectations. However I am thinking of using landscape fabric, staples, and rubber mulch throughout my entire house and mulch beds.

What are everyone experiences, thoughts? How is the color been over the last several weeks and years?

Total cost of this project should be less than $750 including 90 bags of rubber mulch, fabric, and staples. Just trying to get feedback on your results!


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

If you put your mulch down thick enough, you shouldn't need fabric cloth, unless you want to have something to be mad about later when you are trying to dig.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

I believe fabric is required. Even if I put down heavy weed killer weeds will grow in the beds. I want it to look clean for at least 2-3 years without any maintenance requirements. Putting down the fabric will be best decision as it will provide weed pressure.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I've bought the Shredded Brown Rubber Mulch from Lowe's and absolutely love the stuff!!! The stuff I have is at least 5-6 years old and still looks as good as day I put it in. I do need to redo my flower beds on the sides of my house as they got trashed a little during my lawn renovation last year as I kind of neglected them. I have also found that if you put it down thick enough it will keep most weeds at bay. The places I do get weeds are where the mulch is thin.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I have also found that if you put it down thick enough it will keep most weeds at bay. The places I do get weeds are where the mulch is thin.


Exactly-- proper mulching is a sufficient weed barrier.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Mightyquinn said:


> I've bought the Shredded Brown Rubber Mulch from Lowe's and absolutely love the stuff!!! The stuff I have is at least 5-6 years old and still looks as good as day I put it in. I do need to redo my flower beds on the sides of my house as they got trashed a little during my lawn renovation last year as I kind of neglected them. I have also found that if you put it down thick enough it will keep most weeds at bay. The places I do get weeds are where the mulch is thin.


Great to hear! I believe the shredded rubber is thinner and lighter and may wash out easier than the nuggets. Yes you are right as it may require yearly cleanups for mulch beds. However I can deal with this rather than mulch every year. Buying a few bags to add within your mulch beds every year. I believe the landscape fabric will help out and keep the beds weed-free for at least a few years.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

The real problem with fabric, at least for me, is all the dirt it keeps from washing down. Your plant are going to decay, leaves will blow in. You will have new "dirt" made and it will sit right on top of that fabric and you will be back to square one.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I agree on the fabric unless you have no plants or shrubs it can hinder their growth and health. I have found the shredded rubber mulch doesn't wash out or blow away that easily as once it settles down it kind of locks down with itself.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

I happen to check Lowe's websites and they have .8 cu ft bags for sale for $5.48/bag. I was considering Sam's Club 1.25 cu ft bag at $6.97/bag, but they are now out of stock within my Sam's locations. I can also get $20 off for every $100 spent at Lowe's as well. So 19 bags should cost me $84.12+taxes or better yet $4.42/bag. Not bad.


----------

